# riding COOTERVILLE MUD RIDES



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

you folks in la. have 1 awesome park in construction (COOTERVILLE MUD RIDES) we (BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ) they still have construction going on ,but by far a supieor park, cannot wait to see the completed . its about 230mi 1 way but i am sure we will return, the owners are the were very helpfull an some of the best people i have met ,cannot say all the good things about , just makes me want to move to la, my hat is off to COOTREVILLE MUD RIDES operators you folks you people are the best, i am starting my slush fund today saveing for the trip, hope its soon 

RMAX
BACKWOODZ BOGGERZ


----------

